

Ask HN: Please review my webapp - AwesomeVocab.com - paraschopra

Hi,<p>To take a break from my serious startup attempt, I decided to spare two days for creating this vocabulary webapp which my was simply dominating my mindshare. This is the link to the webapp - http://www.awesomevocab.com/<p>Main idea was to remove distractions from learning vocabulary and then providing realtime feedback on the progress. Things that I am considering adding to the webapp: a) adding more vocab packs (SAT, GMAT, languages other than English) b) Monetization? (I'm not sure if people would pay for this app) c) iPhone/Facebook interface<p>I will appreciate if you can provide feedback on it. Thanks.
======
learnalist
* Its very simple. * Animation is wasted on me, this is from somebody who at least writes like he has some experience in the field. <http://foolsworkshop.com/reviews/issues> the very first issue is "The Flip Fixation Flaw". I have to agree with him, its just not something I want to see. Im here to learn.

* I know its a simple app and all, but would be better if I could make my own.

* I commend you on hiding the interface! I have seen quizlet and many others who overwhelm your screen with more than what you are trying to learn. Im here to learn not be told about the groups latest comment. So once again top work on focusing on whats important.

* Nice to see that the webapp is php and not RoR.

* Contradicting "gursikh" comments, I do think there is a chance to monetise such concepts. But he is right, you do have some competition, but you dont need millions of users. You just need to wow a few thousand. ( I think )

~~~
paraschopra
>* I know its a simple app and all, but would be better if I could make my
own.

Make your own word lists?

~~~
learnalist
Yes, make my own word lists. Just like you are thinking of making other
packages. Maybe I just want to learn capital cities in Europe. Or something
equally random.

------
a-priori
I think it's a great, simple application. I think my vocabulary is a bit
extensive for it (did a dozen or so, got them all), but it would still be
useful.

My comments: a) The animation is distracting, b) I didn't know at first that I
was supposed to click a definition (you should add a "click the right one"
instruction), c) I wish there were keyboard shortcuts to pick an answer, d)
When you mouseover the answers the background changes, yet you can't click the
background [1].

As for monetization, you may have a market with students studying for spelling
bees or standardized tests or whatever. Some parents would spend ridiculous
amounts of money if they think it will help their children.

[1] EDIT: Ignore this one. I don't know why I said that you can't click the
background.

~~~
paraschopra
Great ideas! Added "choose the right answer" and removed the distracting
animation. Does it look better now?

~~~
a-priori
Thanks, that's perfect.

EDIT: Oh, and I realized what I meant about not being able to click the
background: the number next to the answer should be clickable.

EDIT 2: Also, it only shows the "click the correct answer" message the first
time. I'm not sure if that was your intention.

~~~
paraschopra
Yep, it is intensional. After the first time, I guess people would know that
they have to click on the right answer?

------
rms
I'm unclear if this does spaced repetition like SuperMemo and Anki. If it
does, you should make it clear.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaced_repetition>

~~~
paraschopra
Yes, it does use my own (hacked) version of spaced repetition. Mainly there
are stages for learning words. Words get repeated often if you get them wrong
and they get repeated less often as you get them right.

------
paraschopra
Here is the clickable link - <http://www.awesomevocab.com/>

------
whiskyagogo
I've found your app addictive and useful (I'm prepping for the GRE), but it's
a bit buggy in FF 3 on OSX and on my iphone.

1) animation on the word/choices occasionally flashes repeatedly, usually
around 5 times in a row, but sometimes requires a page refresh to get it to
stop

2) I've found that after a point some of the words are repeated more than 3
times and if I answer those words correctly for the 4th time I get a point
reduced from my "words mastered" count

Otherwise, great clean interface. Well done.

------
mullr
1\. Not sure about the animation... when I'm in the mood for studying, I
really want to pound through things. The animation should either be really
fast or not there at all. 2\. Not sure if it fits in this model, but I find
example sentences to be very helpful when learning vocab.

------
pedalpete
can you give it a button to get another word without having to refresh the
page (or just make it refresh the page for you)?

You'd be surprised how many people won't know how to get another word.

~~~
paraschopra
Hmm.. I am not sure I understood your comment completely. What do you mean by
refreshing the page? The flow is Word and list of options -> click on one
option -> correct answer is displayed -> click on next work -> next word and
options is displayed

Where do you need to refresh? Perhaps it is a browser issue?

~~~
singlow
I get the same result in firefox 3.5.2 / ubuntu jaunty 64 bit.

Word and list of options -> click on one option -> correct answer is displayed
-> click on next word -> blank screen

I can refresh the page and get a new word.

~~~
paraschopra
Yup I see the problem. Just trying to fix it.

~~~
paraschopra
Oh no, my bad. Was using console.log -- therefore it wasn't working.

Funny, when I had Firebug opened, it worked. Now removed console.log and it
should work without refreshing.

------
gursikh
1) I like the full screen format of the application. It really lends to
memorizing words without distraction.

2) I like the way you've implemented multiple choice rather that a "flash
card" approach.

that being said, i've seen several apps like this. the most prominent in my
memory is <http://quizlet.com> which has more than one way of memorizing list,
classrooms groups, and the ability to create your own lists. and it's free.
that's tough to compete with.

~~~
paraschopra
Thanks.

Yep I understand that there are a lot of similar websites. But it was my
attempt to make an app that I would have wished had existed when I was
preparing for my GRE exam.

------
visitor4rmindia
Very nice interface. I tried it out and had the following problems:

1) In 17 words, "arboretum" and "impetus" came up twice. 17 words is way too
soon to start repeating. 2) The words appear to be of uniform difficulty. They
aren't very hard and you don't progress as you go along. It may be better to
start off with easy words and progressively get harder as the user keeps
going.

Overall, I thought it was a cute idea. All the best.

~~~
paraschopra
Thanks.

Yes, the words you answer correct repeat progressively after 15 words, then
150 words and then 500 words (just to be sure it doesn't slip off your
memory).

Perhaps I need to way to determine if a word is already known versus if a
person has just learnt it.

------
snarkyturtle
I like how everything is clean and polished, though the only gripe I have is
that the formatting for the results page is a big awkward. Having four
different elements in the corners of the screen was distracting and my eyes
had to travel a lot to read everything. It would be a good idea to either make
everything compact, or on the same side. At least in my opinion.

------
akrogh
I really love your app. Simple, effective and very well executed. Is there any
chance of getting a pronunciation button? I had a few words that I knew but
wasn't sure on exactly how to say them. I ended up looking them up elsewhere
but it would be nice if it was included in your app.

------
tobbez
Overall I like the app, and not being a native speaker there's quite a few
words it could help me learn even with its current vocab.

Found a minor issue, though: the links in the upper right are clickable, even
when they aren't visible.

------
m_eiman
Very well done. If this was a game, I'd like to have the ability to select two
answers: if one of them is right I'd get half a point instead of a full point.

------
mping
Hehe, I'd say it still needs some polish:

misanthrope:

option: .... option: one who hates mankind; misanthropist option: ...

------
iterationx
I think you need a difficulty rating, the words were too easy for me so I got
bored, i might play on a harder mode.

------
setori88
please make it more difficult! the words are commonly used.

~~~
pedrogrande
I found some words which are not commonly used (ken - range of knowledge; Ex.
beyond one's ken).

At least they're words not used by anyone I know.. but maybe that says more
about who I hang out with than whether they're commonly used..

------
ramkalari
Nice work!

